# Cloning flowering plants



## massproducer (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay I am now going to explain my very controversial method of perpetual harvesting using clones from a flowering plant.

Now unless you understand the process and have a veg box and about 2 weeks to spare just take cuttings from your vegging plant, as they will not have to revert back to veg growth...But, and there is a big but, I have found that taking clones from a plant that is in full bloom very beneficial.

The main benefits i see are excellerated root growth and extreme branching.  I first have to dispell the myth that cuttings from a flowering plant are harder to root... This is not true, they are actually easier to root because of the lower levels of N and the higher levels of P and K, which are booth used to build strong roots, which N which is abundant in veg actually inhibits root growth.  

The problem is that after they root they then need to revert back to veg growth, which usually takes a week or so. but in this week or so beautiful things are happening.  While your plant reverts and turns its existing buds into leaves and branches the roots continue to grow and explode.  This keeps my plants vegatation in a kind of stasis.  In about a week or two you see new vegatative growth, that just seems to explode, because it already has a nice root system built.  I usually wait until I see some single bladed leaves emerage to give it any real N, which again helps then build a strong root system, but once they get the N, they literally explode with branching.  It is funny because most times a clone will never be as bushy as its seed mother/donor was, unless you use a reverted clone.  

This is similar to revegging your plant after a harvest but is much easier and faster.

I am trying to take some pics of the internode distance and branching but it is hard because my lights are on.

Also this allows me to only use a mid sized rubbermaid lined with panda film as my veg room.

Caution:  your plants new growth will look very weird, putting out 1 blade leaves for a while, but this is totally normal, and IMHO is pretty cool to watch.  Even already formed preflowers will unroll and try to become leaves.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

i have actualy revegged a plant and seen what your talking about as far as the single leaves and how they seem to twist out.. and the buds produce nice limby branches. i think i said that right. very cool stuff.. do you root yours on the 12/12 then veg for a few weeks or after cuttin do you put on 18/6 or what?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 9, 2008)

i always lollipoped my plants by taking off the bottom branches at around week 3-4 of flowering.  So I take these and soak them in a liquid seaweed solution overnight in my flowering room.  I then put them in styrofoam or plastic cups with holes puched in the bottom full of perlite and vermiculite or just pearlite.  I let them sit in the flowering room for about a week to root, under 12/12, once the bottom leaves start to yellow, i move them over to the veg box to reveg and veg until harvest time which should be about 2-4 weeks aways, if I timed it right.  If I did then, the first week in the veg box they only get water and AN's Nirvana/ liquid Karma, to farther the root growth and start the revert.  Then I slowly increase the N over the next few weeks as the plants need it. 

Hopefully i timed the strain correct and as I harvest my bloom room, I refill it the same day with my revegged clones that have had a nice 2 week veg time after being reverted


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 9, 2008)

i like the sound of that rotation. i take cuttings right before flowering and veg them untill harvest. then start all over. but i do like the way the budz branch out when revegged giving more than one main stem. i have a real srtong 4 headed monster going now.. i may try your way on the next go around.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 6, 2008)

I took clones from a flowering plant about a month ago. They're all doing ok, although some don't look too pretty.


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm going to try this also!

Heres a question.  If you clone a female plant are you guaranteed all females?  Can you get a male plant from a female?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2008)

ive done this as well they turn into massive bushes so many side shoots  and you dont even have to top them imagine if you did they would be nuts 
they do root faster i think it has more to due with just higher p and k when flowering the plant takes off and grows rapidly i think this make's the clones root faster since there from a plant growing faster than a veging one. if i got a nice fem im having trouble cloning i'll wait till its flowering and try again. and it usualy works


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 9, 2008)

> I'm going to try this also!
> 
> Heres a question. If you clone a female plant are you guaranteed all females? Can you get a male plant from a female?


 
Yes, if you clone a female, the clones will be female too. You cannot take a male clone from a female plant.


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 9, 2008)

TY

I was wondering if someone could tell me also, how exactly do you "scarify" the stem?  Is it scraping the skin off?  Cutting slits? Scratching?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2008)

RenoVader said:
			
		

> TY
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me also, how exactly do you "scarify" the stem?  Is it scraping the skin off?  Cutting slits? Scratching?


yup just taking of the skin just cut them at 45 degree angles and dont take to much off or you could stunt then but usualy roots come out of all cuts
also taking clones off a female plant will give you fem plant the only way to get it male is to stress it and make it a hermaphrodite


----------



## chronicmalcontent (Aug 29, 2008)

Massproducer, thank you.  Having done everything wrong to the point that I now have a horizontal beauty, I wondered for a long time if you might be able to clone a flowering branch.  All you posters teach me a lot.  I got to this place way too late.  If I knew how to do pictures I'd let all of you have a good laugh.  CYa, chronicmalcontent.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

i took clones from my last lady that was in flower 6-7 weeks.i only took 2,just to see how they would do.they are the bushiest plants ever.i am gonna take some more clones off her soon and then let her flower after my others are ready to flower also.i am new to all this and did not think they would live really.just an expperiment.but they both lived and made some monster bushes.so thick


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

I couldn't get the new strains I had to root. I tried again after 2 weeks of flower and bang, now I have too many.


----------



## White Widow (Sep 16, 2008)

So when is the latest you can take a clone from a plant in flower Massproducer?


----------



## lyfr (Sep 16, 2008)

Mass-





> i always lollipoped my plants by taking off the bottom branches at around week 3-4 of flowering.


i've been scared to touch my girls in flower, this is very helpful to me as i have a couple lower branches that wont amount to much anyhow.  it's also good to know if i mess up my clones from mom,  i can still grab em from the flower room   thanks again Mass...for each and every tip:48:


----------



## massproducer (Sep 16, 2008)

White Widow said:
			
		

> So when is the latest you can take a clone from a plant in flower Massproducer?


 
Honestly, I wouldn't say that there is really a time limit per say, but the farther into flowering the cutting is then the longer it will take to fully reveg.  You are only really limited by the time and patience that you have.


----------



## Jarek (Sep 16, 2008)

i took a branch from my cuzins plant thatw as flowering and i put it in water to get some roots. its been in water for about 4 days now and i dont see any roots. any suggestions?? im scared to put it in soil right now cuz i think it might Die!


----------



## chronicmalcontent (Sep 18, 2008)

What the heck is lollipopping; why do it; how do you do it; etc?  I wonderered if those leaves were like suckers on tomatoes.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Also my horizontal beauty is looking really good what with 4 giant buds growing straight up.  When will the new pistils stop showing up?  Thankfully, I'm patient.  CYa  chronicmalcontent


----------



## SativaWeed (Sep 19, 2008)

Jarek said:
			
		

> i took a branch from my cuzins plant thatw as flowering and i put it in water to get some roots. its been in water for about 4 days now and i dont see any roots. any suggestions?? im scared to put it in soil right now cuz i think it might Die!


When you say branch do you mean a "woody" type stem or a smaller shoot? Older stems are harder to root than younger ones. A diagonal cut at the base of them stem provides more cells surface to take in water and nutes than a flat cut. Recut the stem and dip it in a rooting hormone. Plain water will allow new root growth but it will be much faster with a rooting powder or gel applied 1st. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jarek (Sep 19, 2008)

I change the water in it every few days to keep it fresh. where do i get rooting hormone stuff from?? and how much is it?
 Re-cutting the stem will this put the plant into shock or have it die?(i have the stem already on a angle cut)


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a small plant in full bloom which I would love to clone. However, I am a  complete cloning virgin and have no idea where to begin.:confused2:  If someone could give a full blow-by-blow in laymans terms for me it would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> If someone could give a full blow-by-blow in laymans terms for me it would be very much appreciated.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7238&highlight=cloning


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks BBP! I'm still a little dumb tho - When I take my cutting, how close to the main stem should I go:confused2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

It depends for me. Is the branch long enough to take a cutting and leave some growth for new cuttings later? If so just make cuts to the node on the branch so you'll have more cuttings from that same branch later. If the branch is only big enough for one cutting, cut close to the main stem or find another donor branch.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think the branch is long enough - she's only a small girl tho, about 3.5 feet all told, but loads of buds. Also, if I only harvest the larger buds and take a couple of small cuttings is there a chance I could still regen her - it would be a real shame to hack her to death as my whole family has developed a kind of bond with her.:watchplant:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> is there a chance I could still regen her


Yes.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Oct 5, 2008)

So I just executed this method on a 7 weeks flowering plant. Do I immediately put them on a 24/7 cycle or do I step it up a little at a time?


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 22, 2008)

I did this a while back, and when I realized how they grew, I started a little experiment to see if rapidly flowering, cloning, and repeating the process, could possess the plant to adopt that growth pattern permenently..  
It seemed promising for a few generations, seeming to stick with mutant leaves longer and longer, but eventually stopped increasing the mutant period..  My hopes were that if I could get it to go permenently mutant, that I would have an outdoor plant that was roughly as stealthy as ducksfoot..
Another anecdotal experience with flowered clones, was once I had several flowered clippings (absolutely unrooted) in my fridge from a recent previous crop, (perhaps 3mos old)..  I took some new cuttings (not in flowering), and put half in the fridge with them, and rooted the others immediately..  About a week later I prepped all the fridge cuttings for rooting, and to my amazement, 14 days later, the flowered fridge clones were all busting way better roots than  even the fresh clones that were prepped a week earlier.. 
Have you ever had a problem  with this method and herms MP?  I never saw evidence for concern, but I was only playing with small numbers for a short time..


----------



## massproducer (Oct 30, 2008)

NO i have never had any problems what so ever with revegging in any form, wheather that be from clone or while revegging the entire plant, very good question tho.

IMO, the most important thing about any aspect of growing is keeping the plants as happy as possible, I honestly do not feel that revegging causes much stress, it definiately causes transitions, but not really much stress


----------



## DeadlyEight (Oct 30, 2008)

ahhh reading these previous comments makes me happy!! 

knowing that my beautiful White Satin is going to be able to be saved.. She is right now 58 Days Flower, and would really love to get some clones from her.  I am thinking i will try this out.  Wish me and my beautiful new babies luck


PS::

what will happen to the buds that are left on the plant when we force her back to life with the revegging?  and about how much budsites should be left on her?


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 2, 2008)

chronicmalcontent said:
			
		

> What the heck is lollipopping; why do it; how do you do it; etc?  I wonderered if those leaves were like suckers on tomatoes.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Also my horizontal beauty is looking really good what with 4 giant buds growing straight up.  When will the new pistils stop showing up?  Thankfully, I'm patient.  CYa  chronicmalcontent


lollipopping is when you remove all the side growth at the bottom of a plant and just leave the tops. if you have a tight canopy light will only penetrate so far once they stop stretching i take all the side shoots off and leave the top ft. or so alone that way you have all the growth directed to the tops and not to the little buds that wont do much anyways. 
as for the pistols stopping they will stop when the plant is ready how long it takes depends on the strain usually they will turn color and start pulling back into the calaxes. some growers will harvest when 3/4 of the hairs turn color. but thats not a good way to do it all strains are different i seen a buddy's white russian at 6 weeks all the hairs were orange but it still had 3 weeks to go. so the only real way to do it is to get a magnifying glass and watch the trich's when there all cloudy white and some amber thats when i harvest. but its on you there depending on the type of high you enjoy if you like an upity energetic high harvest when only a few cloudy but mostly clear trichs. if you like a couchlock high let them turn all cloudy white and some amber.


----------



## chronicmalcontent (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Pothead 420. The little things I learn here are unbelievabe. harvest of my first plant ever took place on my 60th birthday. Mass Producer, got 3 flowering clones....thanks again. love learnin' love burnin' C'ya chronicmalcontent


----------



## DeadlyEight (Nov 21, 2008)

well after the second harvest, I am now starting to see some new growth on my white satin!! ohh i can't wait to see about cloning her!!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

i never take clones until the plant shows sex.why waste time when you wait until you know for sure.unless you want males.


----------



## icegrower (Nov 21, 2008)

yup ive done this a few times, that is clone blooming plants and my alltime fattest was cloned like that, it had so much branching and foliar matter that there was almost no light passing through it.
very nice


----------



## the colonel (Jan 5, 2009)

what a great thread--i learn another step in my cycle--i am two weeks from harvest-have another batch ready for room in two weeks and want to make cuttings from girls in flower room--thanks for the info y'all--the colonel


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 5, 2009)

massproducer said:
			
		

> NO i have never had any problems what so ever with revegging in any form, wheather that be from clone or while revegging the entire plant, very good question tho.
> 
> IMO, the most important thing about any aspect of growing is keeping the plants as happy as possible, I honestly do not feel that revegging causes much stress, it definiately causes transitions, but not really much stress


I am still 3 weeks from harvest but am tryin to lern about reveg
what do you feed a reveg plant after harvest? im using a two part hydro nutes in dwc. how strong should my veg mix be?


----------



## DeadlyEight (Jan 6, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> I am still 3 weeks from harvest but am tryin to lern about reveg
> what do you feed a reveg plant after harvest? im using a two part hydro nutes in dwc. how strong should my veg mix be?



I have revegged on of my beautiful ladies.  She needs a full strength veg food, i noticed that she started curling the tips and turning brown, when she didn't get enough nutes to continue the massive growth  i would say depending on the size after your harvest, but go for a good 3/4 strength and keep an eye on her. 

on a side note:
My satin seems to be having trouble starting her roots, took three beautiful clones from her, and its been a little over two weeks and nothing is showing.  I can see new growth coming through, but just nothing in the root department.  Hopefully it works cuz i really don't want to lose that plant. Any suggestions?


----------



## massproducer (Jan 6, 2009)

raise the root zone temps, because if the ambient temps is higher then the root zone they will put all of their energy into growing foliage instead of roots, which is not what we want...  Put a propogation mat underneath them


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 6, 2009)

> Put a propogation mat underneath them


This will increase your chances of success a lot.


----------



## MeNotYou (Jan 19, 2010)

"Honestly, I wouldn't say that there is really a time limit per say, but the farther into flowering the cutting is then the longer it will take to fully reveg. You are only really limited by the time and patience that you have."

Question is, I have big buds on most if not all stock. Is there a way to get them off before I start the reveg? If not, would butting them in a dome make mold?

Need help....lost my mother!


----------



## panic in paradise (Feb 21, 2010)

i have done this three times now, w/o cloning, but have had great success. this 4th attempt i think will be the best.

i harvest my blueberry early, it is just outstanding to me that way, otherwise, its extreme couchlock, and at the first sign of orange hairs i wait a few days then start trimming from top to bottom. this BB had 3 main stalks, it took me 2 or 3 weeks to trim the plant, as i was doing so the single blades started jutting out of the bud sites with the calyxs, bit of bud and hairs, by the time i was finished most the plant was regrowing, and then i left her in the flower room for another 2 weeks, then tonight i divided one stalk with a good amount(8-12") of nice white roots and replanted both divisions with some fresh soil and worm castings/perlite around the root ball  

i took a 4-5" clone from the mid section of the larger section, and have that in my first bubble cloner along side an ak47, 2 green martian, and 3 purple ice. 


X's fingers&toes


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2010)

this is awesome MassProducer, i have a great plant in flower rite now that i
didnt take any clones off of it as i had to many clones from the other strains,
but this plant has done amazing things since i put it in flower, i now have the confidence and knowledge to head into my flower room with a pair of scissors and take a few cuttings.

Thanks again, you may have allowed me to keep some  great genetics going.


----------

